# What's the scariest horror game you've played?



## The 4th gate (Jul 2, 2010)

I can't really decide because I don't play much horror but I'd have to say the silent hill series.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 2, 2010)

Silent Hill 2 and 3.


----------



## Skittle (Jul 2, 2010)

Fatal Frame series.


----------



## FoxBody (Jul 2, 2010)

The Silent Hill series in general creeps me out.


----------



## Willow (Jul 2, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Silent Hill 2 and 3.


 


skittle said:


> Fatal Frame series.


 These sorta

I've been on and off playing Silent Hill 2 and Fatal Frame 2
Although, I couldn't sleep well after playing Fatal Frame for the first time


----------



## Disasterfox (Jul 2, 2010)

no games but,
Midnight laser-tag with zombie and werewolf factions.


----------



## Flatline (Jul 3, 2010)

Penumbra Overture. 

The Silent Hill games are creepy as hell, but they never managed to actually scare me. Except SH4... But I still love the SH games, for their story, and the atmosphere... And the soundtrack, of course.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 3, 2010)

Really havent played many horror games that I would consider scary. 
Silent hill games would be the closest tho.


----------



## Sluggy (Jul 3, 2010)

Super Mario World. Oh god, the turtles!!! I was scarred! :[


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 3, 2010)

Sluggy said:


> Super Mario World. Oh god, the turtles!!! I was scarred! :[


 
You just reminded me of a N64 game.  Yoshi's Story.  Eating things then instantly turning them to eggs is scary.
I thought Yoshi was a he.  A guy laying a egg is scary as well.


----------



## DeadHorus (Jul 3, 2010)

Clock Tower 2

A game where you CANT kill the giant murdering psychopath with scissors and have to run away from him


----------



## Syradact (Jul 3, 2010)

Alone in the Dark for 3DO. There's silence while exploring a room except for your footsteps, then HOLY SHIT a ghost zombie creature with scary music! Always makes me jump.

or

A Nightmare on Elm Street for NES. Some of the bosses scared me as a kid, and maybe the music. Definitely the title screen.


----------



## DeadHorus (Jul 3, 2010)

Syradact said:


> Alone in the Dark for 3DO. There's silence while exploring a room except for your footsteps, then HOLY SHIT a ghost zombie creature with scary music! Always makes me jump.


 
With the PS1 version I recall an instance where while I was walking around outside. The lightning flashed and in that flash, you could see an enemy stalk the player, but then when the flash was over it disappeared. Freaked me out


----------



## _Zero_ (Jul 3, 2010)

The original Alone in the Dark.


----------



## Daniel Kay (Jul 3, 2010)

Silent Hill 3 closely followed by Silent Hill 2 and the first one.

I love how those games actually build up a creepy atmosphere and not just use jump scares all the time, those aren't horror or scary, they're "haunted house" rejects.
In fact in my book all "horror" games that OVER use jump scares aren't horror, they're "scared ya" games.


----------



## slydude851 (Jul 3, 2010)

I can swear there is a thread on this exact topic.  But anyways one crazy ass game is Condemmed 2: Criminal Origins.  Have some crazy scenes in there.  Also there's LSD, not really scary but more of a freaky game that screws with your mind.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 3, 2010)

Clock Tower for the PS1

I can still hear his snipping...


----------



## Winkuru (Jul 3, 2010)

skittle said:


> Fatal Frame series.


 
Yes,yes and yes.


----------



## SonicDude1580 (Jul 3, 2010)

Eternal Darkness 
The game that mindfucked youre sanity, chewed it, spit it out, soaked it in oil and burnt, and them stomped on it and then just plain took a shit on it.
in other words my sanity is gone


----------



## Eric (Jul 4, 2010)

SonicDude1580 said:


> Eternal Darkness



This. I'm not really scared by videogames, but Eternal Darkness was pretty creepy.


----------



## Volug (Jul 5, 2010)

I watched a friend play Fatal Frame 1-3 blind, wet himself a few times.

Penumbra Overture was, and still is the game that scares me most you could say.  Black Plague was better, yeah, but overture had more scary moments.  Which, for me is the stealth through the hallway/maze-like areas with those "zombies"/Wolf "zombie" things and you can only see a few inches in front of your face.


----------



## Zydala (Jul 5, 2010)

I played the Silent Hill games years and years ago b/c my girlfriend made me be with her while she went through them...

had a nightlight in my room for like 6 months

now nothing scares me at all hahaha


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Jul 5, 2010)

Yes, this thread has been done before. But it's a fun one. xP

Fatal Frame, yeah. I couldn't even play 5 minutes of that game. The ambiance alone... no thank you. But I watched someone play through it on Youtube. Cause I always felt cheated I never knew the story because I was too chickenshit to play the game. =P

... But the scariest I ever played was actually Eternal Darkness: Sanity's Requiem. I jumped so many times. And I couldn't sleep one night after cause I kept imagining a decapitated head floating over my door, reciting Poe at me. XP

The first game that scared me though was Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time. The fucking Redead and Wallmasters... Christ on a bike, I can't tell you how bad it scared me as a kid to know there was something coming to grab me and I couldn't see it. And zombies just are nasty, no matter how you flip that coin. xP


----------



## Machine (Jul 5, 2010)

The first Bioshock and Silent Hill: Homecoming. Playing these games in the dark is a terrible idea unless you enjoy being scared out of my mind.


----------



## Willow (Jul 5, 2010)

Albino-Kitsune said:


> The first game that scared me though was Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time. The fucking Redead and Wallmasters... Christ on a bike, I can't tell you how bad it scared me as a kid to know there was something coming to grab me and I couldn't see it. And zombies just are nasty, no matter how you flip that coin. xP


 That scream is what gets me

The Redeads in Wind Waker are even creepier 






Seriously, wtf?!


----------



## Luca (Jul 5, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> That scream is what gets me
> 
> The Redeads in Wind Waker are even creepier
> 
> ...


Thats not so bad.




These mofo's were terrifying the first time I saw them.


----------



## Pine (Jul 5, 2010)

well, it may not be a horror game, but it sure as hell scares me more than FEAR and Resident Evil ever did.
[video=youtube;P1qTnYGT9Dg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1qTnYGT9Dg&playnext_from=TL&videos=lsG5IawlpvQ[/video]


----------



## Willow (Jul 5, 2010)

Luca said:


> Thats not so bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 For some reason, Iron Maidens really didn't scare me

The regular Regenerators did though, that stupid breathing thing and that music


----------



## Eric (Jul 5, 2010)

Well, the Iron Maidens had potential to scare someone, but Resident Evil 4 was way too much of an action game to be scary. What to be afraid of when you've got a rocket launcher?


----------



## Willow (Jul 5, 2010)

Eric said:


> Well, the Iron Maidens had potential to scare someone, but Resident Evil 4 was way too much of an action game to be scary. What to be afraid of when you've got a rocket launcher?


I sold everything the second time I played and went through the game with nothing but the Chicago Typewriter, that was fun 

Everything died in 10 seconds


----------



## Issashu (Jul 5, 2010)

Depends on what kind of horror you preffer  If you want to feel exausted and terrified psychically go with Silent Hill series. If you want some scary moments that make you jump up from your chair....try the Deep Space: Extraction on Wii (for example). Of course some Alien games are not badd too 
The old phantasmagoria and gabriel knight games were good too...even if I find the Phantasmagoria ones kind of funny


----------



## chewie (Jul 7, 2010)

Penumbra Black Plauge U GOT NO FECKING WEAPONS!


----------



## Willow (Jul 7, 2010)

There were some pretty creepy parts in Bioshock that I can remember 

The Medical Pavilion, ugh


----------



## Rayden (Jul 7, 2010)

Dead Space had me jump several times. The one time it got me was when I was saving, it was in one of those areas I thought was cleared. Right after saving, this guy sneaks up behind me, I think I wasted half my ammo shooting at the wall in panic lol.

Another one was System Shock 2.There was very limited ammo so I had to run from a lot of fights. Just hearing their sounds of pursuit behind me with my surround sound was unnerving enough.


----------



## NCollieboy (Jul 7, 2010)

Dead Space gave me panic attacks ever so often
I thought Doom 3 was scary for the first 8 level and then got boring real fast 
Also, the ghost ship level on Star Wars republic commando scared the shit out of me  (i happen to be 10 at the time)


----------



## Kobu (Jul 7, 2010)

I was terrified of Dead Space.  The sound direction was so amazing, I found myself jumping at every little ding.  

Eek!


----------



## WolfieTeen (Jul 7, 2010)

Dead Space - okay maybe not the scariest but seemed better than Fear (the first one at least. Haven't tried the second one)
The Silent Hill Series - scarier than the  resident evil games except possibly the remake.
LSD Dream Emulator - Creepy
System Shock 2 - Scariest game i ever played
The X-files  - Yeah i know. It's a point and click game but it can be pretty scary. Esp during the last place.

I guess that's about it


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 7, 2010)

WolfieTeen said:


> Dead Space - okay maybe not the scariest but seemed better than Fear (the first one at least. Haven't tried the second one)



Dead Spance was freakin tense. Alot of gamers had trouble playing for extended amounts of time.



WolfieTeen said:


> The Silent Hill Series - scarier than the  resident evil games except possibly the remake.



Meh. I found being pursued by Nemesis/ Mr.X was scarier. Of course, I've only played SH1



WolfieTeen said:


> System Shock 2 - Scariest game i ever played



Sound like fun :3


----------



## RainLyre (Jul 7, 2010)

WolfieTeen said:


> System Shock 2 - Scariest game i ever played


 
Alriiiight, you get cool points.
Play Deus Ex. You'll thank me later.
The same goes for all of you.


----------



## WolfieTeen (Jul 7, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Dead Spance was freakin tense. Alot of gamers had trouble playing for extended amounts of time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I got Resident Evil 3 but never played through it that much. I'll be glad when Dead Space 2 comes out


----------



## WolfieTeen (Jul 7, 2010)

RainLyre said:


> Alriiiight, you get cool points.
> Play Deus Ex. You'll thank me later.
> The same goes for all of you.


 
I  played Deus Ex and i loved it. Feels like i'm the only one who liked the sequel.


----------



## RainLyre (Jul 7, 2010)

The Silent Hill series has the vote in my book.
Those games make you piss pure fear at every little noise.
Remember the mannequin scene in SH3?
HOLY BUTTERED LEXUS.


----------



## Smiley_V (Jul 7, 2010)

A few good ones were the Suffering series, they had a good atmosphere and pretty disturbing creator design.


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 8, 2010)

WolfieTeen said:


> I got Resident Evil 3 but never played through it that much. I'll be glad when Dead Space 2 comes out


 
It's scary. 

DS2 :3c


----------



## Willow (Jul 8, 2010)

Smiley_V said:


> A few good ones were the Suffering series, they had a good atmosphere and pretty disturbing creator design.


 I watched my cousin play it when I was little, I had nightmares :/


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Jul 8, 2010)

I haven't really been scared of video games. The only one that made me jump was doom 3, and that was only because it was my first horror game. Dead Space didn't scare me much either. It didn't even make me jump, of course nothing is scary once you get the Ripper.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jul 8, 2010)

The original Left 4 Dead. Seriously, there's nothing more bone chilling than when that tank music plays... You know you're fucked.


----------



## Jailbot (Jul 8, 2010)

scary maze game.


----------



## Willow (Jul 8, 2010)

Thlayli said:


> The original Left 4 Dead. Seriously, there's nothing more bone chilling than when that tank music plays... You know you're fucked.


 I hate when the witch starts crying and you don't know where she is


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jul 8, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I hate when the witch starts crying and you don't know where she is



The witch didn't scare me because it was too easy to get past her. Sure she gets pissed off but only if you wave your cock in her face for five minute.


----------



## Willow (Jul 8, 2010)

Thlayli said:


> The witch didn't scare me because it was too easy to get past her. Sure she gets pissed off but only if you wave your cock in her face for five minute.


 The witches in L4D2 walk around


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jul 8, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> The witches in L4D2 walk around


 
I didn't like that game much. It was toooo hard!


----------



## Willow (Jul 8, 2010)

Thlayli said:


> I didn't like that game much. It was toooo hard!


 Well, I only played the demo of it

I think I stood there for like, 20 minutes trying to get past the witch
And then I was killed by zombies


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm curious as to what people thought of the Alan Wake game. I beat it, and it was a little scary.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jul 8, 2010)

Thlayli said:


> I'm curious as to what people thought of the Alan Wake game. I beat it, and it was a little scary.



Alan Wake started out as an original and interesting game, but then somewhere during development someone said "Guys, this game would sell better if we made it like Resident Evil 4!". Everyone then apparently agreed, and they made a crappy Resident Evil 4 copy.

Also on topic, scariest game I've played would probably be Silent Hill 2 and Stalker: Shadow of Chernobyl (Most notably the Agroprom underground and all the X labs).


----------



## Jaden (Jul 8, 2010)

Fatal frame


----------



## Riptor (Jul 9, 2010)

Honestly, there's pretty much no modern game that scares me, to be honest. I've never been frightened at all by anything in RE or Silent Hill besides a few of the jump scares. Honestly, if there's one thing that scares me, it's really, _really_ old games. As in, Atari/C64/Apple 2 era. 

I don't really know what it is that does it for me, but when I play or see videos of a few of those old games, even the ones that aren't even _meant_ to be scary, I actually start losing my breath a little. Maybe it's because the graphics and sounds are so abstract and unnatural. Or maybe it's because so many of them involve unbeatable enemies who will try to hunt you down.

Here, let me show you what I mean. This is Tunnel Runner. Imagine that you're one of the ghosts from Pac-Man. He's just found a power pellet that never, ever runs out, and he's going to hunt you down and...






Or imagine, a huge demon slowly bringing itself slowly closer to you, the only sound you can hear your own heartbeat and the crashes of lightning that signal your soon to be demise.

Oh wait. You don't have to.

Silent Hill ain't shit.


----------



## Flatline (Jul 9, 2010)

I just started playing Cryostasis a few days ago, and it managed to scare the shit out of me almost as much as Penumbra did. 

And yeah, System Shock 2 is awesome. A lot of things in that game are identical to Bioshock. Except the story and the setting, of course.

The Suffering... Meh. Never really scared me. Not even jump scares. It was gory as hell, that's all. 

The Silent Hill games rarely scare me, don't know why. Except SH4. God, I hated the ghosts from that. And the Slurpers from SH3.

And to be honest, Doom 3 was the crappiest horror game I have ever played.


----------



## Didamus (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm trying to think of games that disturbed me more than just jumping out and scaring the snot out of me. I have to say there are few and far between. Maybe the first "The Suffering" game, the second one had some creepy monsters, but the atmosphere just wasn't as spooky plus the cop-out ending pissed me off. AVP2 had some really good tense moments in it while playing as the marine, and Alone in the Dark 4: The new nightmare (which is what I think the full title is for the PSONE version of AitD is?) was spooky as all fuck. To me though, every game is scary as I suffer from the syndrome discussed in Max Brooks' "Zombie Survival Guide" called "Panic Trigger". So anytime anything pops out at me I'm the one showering it with bullets until the wall behind it looks like swiss cheese...even if it's just a bird or something....*ahem*....*emberassed grin*


----------



## Oovie (Jul 9, 2010)

Splatterhouse 2 for the Genesis, if you didn't play it back then though I don't see how it could scare you now with it's graphics. But you sure don't see bosses like this game's nowadays, dead baby fetuses on meathooks spitting out pea vomit, in a basement with carcasses chained to the walls oozing out blood? Oh and you punched chainsaws, that was a hardcore horror game!

[yt]tICcE4cdyy0[/yt]


----------



## Lucy Bones (Jul 9, 2010)

Fatal Frame, hands down.


----------



## Hellerskull (Jul 9, 2010)

RainLyre said:


> The Silent Hill series has the vote in my book.
> Those games make you piss pure fear at every little noise.
> Remember the mannequin scene in SH3?
> HOLY BUTTERED LEXUS.


 
How about not able to hear it at all? I have to keep my weapon loaded and ready whatever the hell it was around the corner. It scared the shit out of me when I got one attacked me from behind. 

Resident Evil Series (except 4 and 5)
Silent Hill Series
The Suffering


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 9, 2010)

YOSHI STORY...


----------



## Jorge the Wolfdog (Jul 11, 2010)

I've played the Silent Hill series and Resident Evil series for a long time and during those time I always thought there were the most scariest games ever that is until I bought the Fatal Frame games. Those games scared me so much that when I bought all 3 as a pack I didn't play them for about 2 years when I finally got the guts to play them just recently. Those games made me afraid of the dark for a while as well as start to hear noises at night.

~*Jorge the Wolfdog*


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 11, 2010)

My friend keeps telling me about a game called Disturbia or something like that? It's for the NDS but I can't seem to find any concrete information on it.

Personally I hated the imps from the original Doom.

Either that or the zombies that humped you to death in Zelda: Ocarina of Time


----------



## cataloof (Jul 11, 2010)

scariest game was SKIFREEE when the fuckken yetti runs out of the wooods and eats your skier guyer

holy shit it happens so fast WATCH YOSELF


----------



## CtrlAltCorrupt (Jul 11, 2010)

System Shock 2 and "Afraid of Monsters DC" 

AOMC Is this freaky Half life mod that actually succeeds at being scary, and it uses nothing but new textures so it's a very original looking game.


----------



## Convel (Jul 14, 2010)

silent hill for sure, great atmosphere in the first few games


----------



## Keroku (Jul 14, 2010)

Fatal Frame, Fatal Frame, Fatal Frame !!!

i want da game for Wii *cry* Q_Q


----------



## Remy (Jul 14, 2010)

Isn't a horror game per-say BUT the Ocean Hotel in Vampire The Masquerade: Bloodlines scares the FUCK out of me when I play that part in the middle of the night with the sound on, and if you turn around at the right point, the husband who murdered is standing there with an axe covered in blood.


----------



## LolitaOfTheVoid (Jul 14, 2010)

My vote is ALL of silent hill, Call of Cthulhu: Dark Corners of the Earth, and the fatal frame games <.< and the first bioshock: the scene in the beginning where the splicer's shadow is singing to the cradle.... GAH.


----------



## sonicfan77 (Jul 14, 2010)

Fear series because every time i get scared by the invisible ghosts that try killing you


----------



## Kvasir (Jul 17, 2010)

playing the marine campaign in Alien vs. Predator in the mines that is some freaky stuff when you cant see anything even with the brightness setting up on high... i hate playing the humans, the Xenomorphs are amazing however.


----------



## ShayneBear (Jul 17, 2010)

Soul Reaver for PC.

yes, i'm a wuss XD


----------



## Bambi (Jul 17, 2010)

Silent Hill, Silent Hill 2, and a few of the Blair Witch games that started coming out early/late 2000-2001.

Also? Tale-of-tales, "The Path."

That one was entertaining, mostly because if you sprint for long, the characters actually seem to want to run away from you.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jul 17, 2010)

SH2&3 scared the shit out of me. The Dead Space Demo also scared me because of the enemy in the hallway playing dead. FEAR Extraction point scared the shit out of me. DOOM3 Scared me thanks the many blind corners and hidden archways.Penumbra Overture scared me the first time I played (Never finished it cause it bored me quickly). RE3 has scared me multiple times thanks to Nemesis running at me and appearing when I least expect it. RE4 has managed to make me just a few times. RE2 made me jump once or twice. Thats about all I can think of right now


----------



## Kaine Wuff (Jul 19, 2010)

Half-Life scared me into not playing beyond the first few zombie encounters. Never been that scared by a game since. Then again, I was 9 at the time... 

I actually recently played through HL for the first time, due to someone gifting me it. I feel all grown up now... >.>


----------



## Leatho (Jul 19, 2010)

Bioshock scared me to HELL!


----------



## Jaden (Jul 19, 2010)

Leatho said:


> Bioshock scared me to HELL!



Bioshock scares balls.
Condemned is scary now


----------



## Willow (Jul 19, 2010)

Bioshock wasn't _that_ scary


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 19, 2010)

Never really scared by Bioshock, jumped yeah, but not scared. I found Fear to give me a sort of foreboding panic when the screen distorts, Dead Space made me jump and terrified of the next fright around the corner (plus the vacuum levels were a silent nightmare) and I freaked out a few times playing Metro 2033. I can never play a scary game in the light, it just ruins the atmosphere for me.


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Jul 19, 2010)

I can't actually _ever_ remember having been scared by a horror game, aside from small, cheap things like jump-out enemies and stuff like that. All the games that I've played that were advertised as super freaky psychological thrillers have turned out all limp-dick and disappointing, especially Bioshock and the Silent Hill series. S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Shadow of Chernobyl is probably the one game that came the closest to actually being genuinely scary for me. Everything about the game (Aside from the voice acting) was very convincing and immersive, and the enemies were just crafty enough to have me constantly checking everywhere to make sure one doesn't jump out at me.


----------



## Kaine Wuff (Jul 19, 2010)

Ro4dk1ll said:


> S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Shadow of Chernobyl is probably the one game that came the closest to actually being genuinely scary for me. Everything about the game (Aside from the voice acting) was very convincing and immersive, and the enemies were just crafty enough to have me constantly checking everywhere to make sure one doesn't jump out at me.



Shadow of Chernobyl was the only one in recent memory that got me jumpy too. The first scene near Agroprom, with the underground bunker? Just the lighting, the mood, and the meeting of your first real mutants and new anomalies got really intense. X-18 was very creepy as well.

This all reminds me that I have yet to finish the game though, hmm...


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Jul 19, 2010)

Kaine Wuff said:


> Shadow of Chernobyl was the only one in recent memory that got me jumpy too. The first scene near Agroprom, with the underground bunker? Just the lighting, the mood, and the meeting of your first real mutants and new anomalies got really intense. X-18 was very creepy as well.
> 
> This all reminds me that I have yet to finish the game though, hmm...



Grab the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Complete 2009 mod from [here] if you ever start it again. It tweaks the game to make everything a helluvalot better.(And you can also get an optional add-on that makes your weapons fire more realistically, as in,_ YOU CAN FINALLY ACTUALLY HIT THE STUFF YOU'RE AIMING AT_)


----------



## Kaine Wuff (Jul 19, 2010)

Ro4dk1ll said:


> Grab the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Complete 2009 mod from [here] if you ever start it again. It tweaks the game to make everything a helluvalot better.(And you can also get an optional add-on that makes your weapons fire more realistically, as in,_ YOU CAN FINALLY ACTUALLY HIT THE STUFF YOU'RE AIMING AT_)


 
Will do, looks like quite the amazing overhaul mod. I'm surprised I didn't bother looking for something like this before actually.


----------



## Kirbizard (Jul 21, 2010)

Shadow Man on the PC. The music for the Asylum Playrooms pretty much sums it up: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Ws1ROUmYdw
It was on the N64 too, but that underwent so much editing it's nowhere near as freaky as the PC.



Riptor said:


> I don't really know what it is that does it for me, but when I play or see videos of a few of those old games, even the ones that aren't even _meant_ to be scary, I actually start losing my breath a little. Maybe it's because the graphics and sounds are so abstract and unnatural. Or maybe it's because so many of them involve unbeatable enemies who will try to hunt you down.


This reminds me of why I don't noclip in many videogames unless I'm familiar with the map, the infinite blackness beyond the map is damn creepy.
Also material errors in Source games, that creeps the hell out of me far more than Silent Hill.


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Jul 21, 2010)

The Penumbra series hands down,
So immersive and to help the immersion it all plays out in real time
and its quite possible to complete both games in the one sitting which
once you get to the end of it you feel so incredibly depleted which makes
it truly an unforgetable experience but remember play it with the lights off
at night with the sound up nice and loud and a sub woofer right infront of you.

A night one shall never forget.


For old school scares i'd say that IHNMAIMS (I Have No Mouth, and I Must Scream)
isnt so much scary as just disturbing.


----------



## Maddawg (Jul 21, 2010)

First Resi because of the camera angles.


----------



## Olaunn (Jul 21, 2010)

Everyday life. I play it all the time and it scares the living shit out of me every second. I love it!


----------



## RainLyre (Jul 22, 2010)

Siren had me so scared I was afraid to move at all. The zombies themselves kind of ruined it though...


----------



## Xaybiance (Jul 22, 2010)

Dead Space hands down (and maybe Silent Hill: Homecoming, everyother Silent Hill wasn't as scary o..o). No other game made me just in my chair and make me want to AND not want to play it at the same time.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 22, 2010)

... Eternal Darkness: Sanity's Requiem...

The game fucks with your mind the lower your sanity goes.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jul 22, 2010)

Ro4dk1ll said:


> Grab the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Complete 2009 mod from [here] if you ever start it again. It tweaks the game to make everything a helluvalot better.(And you can also get an optional add-on that makes your weapons fire more realistically, as in,_ YOU CAN FINALLY ACTUALLY HIT THE STUFF YOU'RE AIMING AT_)


 
While Complete 2009 is a great mod, I'd further recommend L.U.R.K.

Grab 1.05 though, I've heard 1.1 kinda sucks. 

http://www.moddb.com/mods/lurk


----------



## Don (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm not much of a fan of horror games, but I'd give my vote to Condemned Criminal Origins. Everything about the game was scary or unsettling; the lighting, the sound, the buildings, the enemies, and even the music. I damn near messed myself at the 'Tibits scene.'


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Jul 22, 2010)

Ishnuvalok said:


> While Complete 2009 is a great mod, I'd  further recommend L.U.R.K.
> 
> Grab 1.05 though, I've heard 1.1 kinda  sucks.
> 
> http://www.moddb.com/mods/lurk


The latest L.U.R.K. was a pile of crap, and made the game borderline unplayable. I get that they were trying to focus on survival, which was originally the main focus of the game, but upping the realism to the degree that the L.U.R.K. mod is attempting to do just won't work unless the game switches to a better engine. STALKER's weak point is that the engine creates far too many situations that are just plain unfair and difficult to get out of, due to it's AI and combat code. All L.U.R.K. does is make the engine's AI and combat flaws even more present and annoying.


----------



## Barak (Jul 22, 2010)

System Shock 2

Really........


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 22, 2010)

Ro4dk1ll said:


> All the games that I've played that were advertised as super freaky psychological thrillers have turned out all limp-dick and disappointing, especially Bioshock and the Silent Hill series.


 
Silent Hill isn't limp-dick >:/


Try playing the REmake of RE1


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Jul 22, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Silent Hill isn't limp-dick >:/
> 
> 
> Try playing the REmake of RE1


 
Silent Hill was and is absolutely limp-dick. I like the series for it's storytelling, creature design and puzzle aspects, but no aspect of the game frightens me in the least.
Zombies never have and never will scare me.


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 22, 2010)

Ro4dk1ll said:


> Silent Hill was and is absolutely limp-dick. I like the series for it's storytelling, creature design and puzzle aspects, but no aspect of the game frightens me in the least.
> Zombies never have and never will scare me.


 
No its not. Just because it doesn't scare _you_, doesn't mean it's limp


They will when you have to put them down twice. The second time, they fucking sprint at you


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Jul 22, 2010)

8-bit said:


> No its not. Just because it doesn't scare _you_, doesn't mean it's limp
> 
> 
> They will when you have to put them down twice. The second time, the fucking sprint at you


 
Keep in mind that that was my personal descriptor for my experience with the game, and I'm not attempting to impose my opinion onto you in any way whatsoever.
That sounds like a pretty crappy shock gameplay mechanism, as well, and would be more likely to make me go "Haha, it thinks it's scary" than actually be frightened by it.


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 22, 2010)

Ro4dk1ll said:


> Keep in mind that that was my personal descriptor for my experience with the game, and I'm not attempting to impose my opinion onto you in any way whatsoever.
> That sounds like a pretty crappy shock gameplay mechanism, as well, and would be more likely to make me go "Haha, it thinks it's scary" than actually be frightened by it.


 

Oh, I know its your opinion. Its just fun to debate stuff like that. While not making me piss my pants, I was on edge anytime I was in the Otherworld.

And it's scary when you run out of ammo, and theyre all silent and the SLASH! you die 0_0


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Jul 22, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Oh, I know its your opinion. Its just fun to debate stuff like that. While not making me piss my pants, I was on edge anytime I was in the Otherworld.
> 
> And it's scary when you run out of ammo, and theyre all silent and the SLASH! you die 0_0


 
I don't often experience any of the "Suspension of Disbelief" business that horror games rely on, though, to be fair. The only example I can ever think of of being fully immersed in a videogame was when I spent several days experiencing some really rough insomnia, and then played World of Warcraft for several hours while absolutely delirious. That is probably the state of mind I'd have to be in to be frightened by a videogame.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 22, 2010)

the one with guile in it :U


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jul 22, 2010)

Katamari Damachi


It was so epic it scared the balls out of me


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 22, 2010)

Ro4dk1ll said:


> I don't often experience any of the "Suspension of Disbelief" business that horror games rely on, though, to be fair. The only example I can ever think of of being fully immersed in a videogame was when I spent several days experiencing some really rough insomnia, and then played World of Warcraft for several hours while absolutely delirious. That is probably the state of mind I'd have to be in to be frightened by a videogame.


 
My uncle is the same with movies :/


What about Dead Space?


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Jul 22, 2010)

8-bit said:


> My uncle is the same with movies :/
> 
> 
> What about Dead Space?


 
As much as the horror aspects of Dead Space were obviously very well constructed, I didn't find the game frightening. Jump-out enemies seem to be a big tactic to try and scare people who aren't freaked out enough by the concept of being stuck on a spaceship with necromorphs, and they generally don't manage to catch me off-guard unless I'm really not paying attention. After the first few stages the formula was easy enough to figure out, as well. The game constantly attempts to drop enemies in any blind spot it can create during combat. I got the "Epic Tier 3 Engineer" and "One Gun" trophies in the same run-through, as well.


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 22, 2010)

Ro4dk1ll said:


> As much as the horror aspects of Dead Space were obviously very well constructed, I didn't find the game frightening. Jump-out enemies seem to be a big tactic to try and scare people who aren't freaked out enough by the concept of being stuck on a spaceship with necromorphs, and they generally don't manage to catch me off-guard unless I'm really not paying attention. After the first few stages the formula was easy enough to figure out, as well. The game constantly attempts to drop enemies in any blind spot it can create during combat. I got the "Epic Tier 3 Engineer" and "One Gun" trophies in the same run-through, as well.


 

Well, then there is no pleasing you :V

I found it to be quite stress-inducing. Those fucking Regenerators D:


----------



## Dr. Durr (Jul 28, 2010)

Barney's Hide & Seek.

'nuff said.


----------



## Superscooter143 (Jul 30, 2010)

Penumbra: Black Plague. I'm pretty sure there is no game scarier.


----------



## The_Kreetcher_And_I (Jul 31, 2010)

Miles Snowpaw said:


> Penumbra Overture.


 
Oh lord yes.
I actually thought Penumbra Black Plague was slightly scarier. It had more atmosphere. But both of them are ffffffrick scary.


----------



## CtrlAltCorrupt (Aug 1, 2010)

System Shock 2.

Anybody remember Engineering B? Remember the happy memories?


----------



## A10pex (Aug 1, 2010)

Dead space, but I would wait until # 2 comes out


----------

